# well i tried



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

today there was a gator in a lake which might not seem like a big

deal to some of you but if you live in the middle of los angeles it is.

i went down to the lake which is more like a slue this moring

to try and get some pictures if they happin to catch it. i wait for them to

make on full trip around the lake then i left. looks like they are still lookin

for it and its past ten at night now. ol steve irwin says they are easier

to spot at night so maybe they will get it.

i got pictures of the boat they were trollin around in. not the big but

the gator was suppose to only be 4 to 5 feet in lenth. sounds like apet

that got to big and some careless owner let it go.

looks like the la so is gettin a new gator soon.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

well i just found a link


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Hope they catch it soon


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

Sweet. We have problems sort of like that on campus. We have a lake in the middle of campus and students dump piranhas and pacu's in there all the time. Other kids catch them and are like WTF!? Some people are stupid.


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

^^

well unless there is a huge climate change in 
the short distance between Iowa and Nebraska
im gonna say that piranha cant survive in a lake 
that you guys are throwin your fish into.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Did you ever end up seeing it Freeze?


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

Atlanta Braves Baby! said:


> Did you ever end up seeing it Freeze?
> [snapback]1164804[/snapback]​


nope and i think they are still looking for it too


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

:laugh: now its seven feet long

it funny that the florida guy plan on takin it back when in

flordia any gator over four foot long thats a pest or a threat

is killed

they should still give it to the los angeles zoo


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

they caught the guy ho dumped the gator in the lake, in his house they found piranhas and one more gator


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

henry 79 said:


> they caught the guy ho dumped the gator in the lake, in his house they found piranhas and one more gator
> [snapback]1167210[/snapback]​


do you have a link to the article i really would like

to read that. how long has it been in the lake?


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

henry 79 said:


> they caught the guy ho dumped the gator in the lake, in his house they found piranhas and one more gator
> [snapback]1167210[/snapback]​


yup....


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

MR.FREEZ said:


> henry 79 said:
> 
> 
> > they caught the guy ho dumped the gator in the lake, in his house they found piranhas and one more gator
> ...


right here freeze
http://www.fox11.com/stories/news/gator_arrests.asp


> Natow was arrested early today. He had numerous animals, including three alligators, four piranha fish, one rattlesnake, three desert tortoises, six desert tortoise eggs and one scorpion.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

this fukn guy is drawin some unwanted attention


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Wow, that guy is a loser

He was even a former police officer


----------



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

I want a caimon...I better build a huge tank and concrete the inside so he wont scratch away the epoxy!


----------

